# Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten



## Flotter Geist (17. November 2008)

*Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

Hi

Bei den Nvidia Grafikkarten sind doch diese Wärme Pads verbaut ,bekommt man die auch irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## Medina (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

Bekannt sind mir diese hier:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Akasa AK-TT12-80 Thermal Adhesive Tape


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad - 1xCPU

2teren dürften bessere Leistung haben


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

@ Medina

Die sind aber wahrscheinlich flacher und dann hat der Kühler vielleichtgar keinen Kontakt mehr.

___
Welche Pads meinst du? Beim Vram?


----------



## Fifadoc (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wärmeleitpad

hier gibts auch pads in verschiedenen höhen.

wofür brauchst du die pads denn??


----------



## Flotter Geist (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

Habe den Original Kühler von einer 8800 GTX abmontiert und dabei sind mir die Pads flöten gegangen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

Hm das ist problematisch. Nachgekaufte Pads sind dafür nicht geeignet und wahrscheinlich zu dünn..


----------



## Flotter Geist (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

Kann mir einer sagen welche Höhe die Originalen Pads haben?


----------



## Klutten (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

Bei meinen 8800 GTS G92 kommen nur Stoffpads der Höhe 0,... Millimeter zum Einsatz.


----------



## Fifadoc (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

ich würd sagen 0.5 mm pads sollten eigentlich passen. damit würd ichs jedenfalls versuchen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> ich würd sagen 0.5 mm pads sollten eigentlich passen. damit würd ichs jedenfalls versuchen.



Ich hab den Ori-Kühler meiner G80 noch da (samt WLPads), die sind mindestens 1mm. Aber gut, probiers halt einfach.


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

DU kannst mal bei Conrad schauen, da gibt es auch jede Menge Pads mit Dicken teilweise über 5 mm


----------



## Fifadoc (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ich hab den Ori-Kühler meiner G80 noch da (samt WLPads), die sind mindestens 1mm. Aber gut, probiers halt einfach.



sicher, dass es 1mm sind? ich hab keine NVidia karte mehr hier. meine 9800GTX hatte die stoff pads, aber messen kann ich die ja nu nicht mehr.
wenn du sie messen könntest, würd es dem themenstarter vllt helfen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> sicher, dass es 1mm sind? ich hab keine NVidia karte mehr hier. meine 9800GTX hatte die stoff pads, aber messen kann ich die ja nu nicht mehr.
> wenn du sie messen könntest, würd es dem themenstarter vllt helfen.



Eher knapp 1mm, so ~0,8-1mm würd ich sagen.


----------



## Flotter Geist (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

Hab bei Conrad auf der Home Page welche gesehn die eine dicke von 1mm hatten,werd die mir mal morgen kaufen gehn


http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...lay=&catalogs_sub_id=sub1&aktiv=1&navi=oben_2


----------



## Fifadoc (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärme Pads bei Grafikkarten*

also wenn du sie vor ort kaufen kannst, würd ich echt empfehlen, welche zu holen, anzubauen und dann per WLP abdruck testen ob die GPU dann noch kontakt bekommt. falls nicht halt etwas dünnere pads nehmen.


----------

